# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Familienbande...

## Joseph

Stellen wir uns eine Person vor: ??? = Däng.

Däng hat Vater und Mutter. ‚Vater’ heißt ??? (etwa: Phoh mit offenem ‚o’, Mutter heißt  ??? (etwa: Määh). 

Schwieriger wird es bei Dängs Großeltern, man unterscheidet Großeltern väterlicher- oder mütterlicherseits, für alle vier gibt es verschiedene Wörter:
??? (etwa: Bpuh) = Großvater väterlicherseits
?? (etwa: Dtah) = Großvater mütterlicherseits
??? (etwa: Yah) = Großmutter väterlicherseits
??? (etwa: Yaai) = Grußmutter mütterlicherseits.

Hat Däng Geschwister, unterscheidet man nicht nur, ob Bruder oder Schwester, sondern auch ob jünger oder älter: ???   ist immer älter, ???? ist immer jünger. Dazu benutzt man die Endsilben ??? (etwa: chaai) = männlich,  ??? (etwa: saao) = weiblich. Logischerweise gibt es genau vier Kombinationen:
?????? (etwa: phiichai) = älterer Bruder
?????? (etwa: phiisaao) = ältere Schwester
?????? (etwa: noongchaai) = jüngerer Bruder
?????? (etwa: noongsaao) = jüngere Schwester

Ob jemand älter oder jünger ist, ist den Thais sehr wichtig. Haben die Eltern Dängs (egal ob Vater oder Mutter) ältere Geschwister, bei uns würden wir sie Dängs Onkel oder Tante nennen, unterscheidet man ebenso, ob sie ältere oder jüngere Geschwister des jeweiligen Elternteils sind:
??? (etwa: lung) = älterer Bruder eines Elternteils
??? (etwa: bpah) = ältere Schwester eines Elternteils

Bei jüngeren Geschwistern der Eltern unterscheidet man dagegen, ob väterlicherseits oder mütterlicherseits
?? (etwa: aah) = jüngerer Bruder oder jüngere Schwester des Vaters
??? (etwa: naah) = jüngerer Bruder oder jüngere Schwester der Mutter

Däng wird ihre Kinder ??? (etwa: luug) nennen, und zwar die Söhne ?????? (luugchaai) und die Töchter ?????? (luugsaao). *Keinesfalls* darf man das Wort ???? (etwa: degg) benutzen. ???? heißt zwar auch Kind, aber nur allgemein. Spricht man von *jemandes* Kindern, benutzt man ???.

Nun zu den Angeheirateten:
????? (etwa: phohdtaah) = Schwiegervater
?????? (etwa: määhyaai) = Schwiegermutter

Bei  Schwager/Schwägerin unterscheidet man wieder, ob jünger oder älter:
?????? (etwa: phiiköi) = älterer Schwager
??????? (etwa: noongköi) = jüngerer Schwager
???????? (etwa: phiisaphai) = ältere Schwägerin
????????? (etwa: noongsaphai) = jüngere Schwägerin

Natürlich gibt es noch:
??????  (etwa: luugköi) Schwiegersohn
???????? (etwa: luugsaphai) Schwiegertöchter.

Enkel werden als ???? (etwa: laan) bezeichnet.

(Um evtl. Einwänden vorzubeugen: es gibt natürlich noch andere, formalere Worte für Vater, Mutter, Tochter, Sohn etc., und ich weiß auch, dass man, wenn man z.B. die Mutter anredet, khun davor setzt. Oben habe ich bewusst nur die einfachsten Wörter aufgelistet, um diesen Beitrag nicht zu überfrachten…In all meinen Beiträgen hier muss ich gewichten und auswählen…)

Joseph

----------


## Tommy

Es gibt noch mehr Varianten:

???? ??? (nong pua) jüngerer Bruder/Schwester des Ehemannes
???? ???? (nong mia) jüngerer Bruder/Schwester des Ehefrau

??? ??? (pii pua) älterer Bruder/Schwester des Ehemannes
??? ???? (pii mia) älterer Bruder/Schwester des Ehefrau

Das ulkige ist, dass sich die Wörter für Schwager bzw. Schwägerin auf sich selbst beziehen. Also, wenn ich keine Geschwister habe, kann ich keine phiiköi, noongköi, phiisaphai und noongsaphai haben. Die Geschwister des Ehegatten heißen nong pua/mia bzw. pii pua/mia.

Ziemlich kompliziert, die thail. Familenverhältnisse.   ::

----------

Joseph...darf man sich eigentlich deine Zusammenfassungen ins Word kopieren und ausdrucken oder erhebst du irgendwelche urheberechtliche Ansprüche darauf?

----------


## odd

Ich denke er sollte pro Zeichen 50 Cent erhalten.

Wirklich sehr viel Muehe, die Joseph fast taeglich auf sich nimmt.

Meine Hochachtung.

----------


## Joseph

Ihr könnt kopieren, soviel Ihr wollt, aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass es das wert ist...

Joseph

----------

> Ihr könnt kopieren, soviel Ihr wollt, aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass es das wert ist...
> 
> Joseph



Doch doch ....alleine etwas mal nach thema geordnet zu haben ist shcon Klasse und kaum zu finden.

----------

> Es gibt noch mehr Varianten:
> 
> ???? ??? (nong pua) jüngerer Bruder/Schwester des Ehemannes
> ???? ???? (nong mia) jüngerer Bruder/Schwester des Ehefrau
> 
> ??? ??? (pii pua) älterer Bruder/Schwester des Ehemannes
> ??? ???? (pii mia) älterer Bruder/Schwester des Ehefrau


Das widerspricht aber Josephs Aussagen zu den Schwagern.

----------


## odd

Hätte ich fast vergessen. Vor allem bei den Thais üblich.
Sie haben viel mehr Schwestern und Brüder. Meinen dabei aber ihre Cousinen uns Cousins.
Im thailändischen haben diese die einfache Bezeichnung von ????????????? Lukpiiluknong. Im wörtlichen Sinne. 
Kind von älteren (Geschwistern)Kind von jüngeren(Geschwistern)

----------


## Joseph

Die von tommy ins Spiel gebrachten Begriffe sind informell, im täglichen Leben in der Familie sehr wohl gebräuchlich. Ich kann ja auch im Deutschen sagen  "er ist der Bruder meiner Frau"... statt "er ist mein Schwager". Schon durch die Wörter "phua" und "mi-e" ist klar, dass dies eine informelle Sprache ist. Diese Wörter werden benutzt, wenn man nicht darauf wert legt zu sagen, ob es sich um Bruder oder Schwester handelt, vielleicht weil es aus dem Kontext schon ersichtlich ist, sondern um zu auszudrücken, ob jemand der ältere oder jüngere Bruder bzw. die ältere oder jüngere Schwester von Ehefrau oder Ehemann ist...

Hört sich komplizierter an als es ist...

Joseph

----------

